# August Meet & Greet



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Who'll be there when?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be there Tuesday if at all possible.


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll be there Tuesday!


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

I should be there Tuesday around 4:30 or 5:00. And yes I hate the Military time thing. So here you go 16:30 or 17:00 hours.....LOL


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

tuesday


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm shooting for Tuesday


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal said:


> I'm shooting for Tuesday


Are calendars in season now? 
I'd like to shoot the rest of August off mine and head straight into fall.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Are calendars in season now?
> I'd like to shoot the rest of August off mine and head straight into fall.


Boomba season started yesterday


----------

